# Nuvaring and Hormones



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey ladies,

I've just started considering the connection between IBS and hormones since I noticed a sharp increase in IBS attacks right before my period starts. I've been on the Nuvaring for a little more than a year, and I chose it because it has such a small dose of hormones (I had previously been on different forms of the pill). My IBS didn't start right when I began nuvaring, but several months after. Still, I'm wondering if getting off of Nuvaring and balancing my hormones would help my IBS.

What are your thoughts/experiences with Nuvaring or other hormonal birth control?


----------

